# unit number search?



## rz350 (12 Sep 2007)

Not sure where to post this, so I put in in Canadian Military. I am wondering, how to look up a unit number to see what it is? I'm looking at some of my release papers, and it shows I was transferred from unit 5006 to unit 9997. What are these units called/what are they. I would assume 5006 is QYRANG (my old regt) but what is 9997 and why was I transferred there on my release date?


----------



## old medic (12 Sep 2007)

That is a unit identification code or UIC.
There is a specific Unit Identification Code Manual for looking those up.

I'm sure someone else can tell us what UIC 9997 is.


----------



## Roy Harding (12 Sep 2007)

You are referring to UICs (Unit Identifying Codes) - a four digit code assigned to all units.  The 9997 code is probably the NDHQ NES list.  (Don't confuse this NES with being on the NES list in your reserve Regiment - they aren't the same thing).  You need to be administratively transferred from your unit to an NDHQ "unit" prior to release.  The last "unit" you belong to is the one to which you would make any inquiries in the future.

That's it in a nutshell - someone more current than I will be along to correct my terminology - but the bottom line is that it's nothing to worry about - just an administrative action required to make the big green machine roll along (relatively) smoothly.


Roy


----------



## tabernac (12 Sep 2007)

One would assume that cadet units also have a UIC?


----------



## Roy Harding (12 Sep 2007)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> One would assume that cadet units also have a UIC?



I'm not sure - but I would assume that they DON'T, as they are not part of the CF.  CIL Officers would belong to an NDHQ unit, if I recall properly.

As I said - I'm not sure - and I don't have the resources available to check it out.   Anyone?


Roy


----------



## Froger (12 Sep 2007)

All cadet units have a UIC # as it is need to track all the DND items that we have on loan to us. We are no longer CIL officers we are CIC officers.


----------



## geo (12 Sep 2007)

In the last year or two leading up to the Reserve pension plan, all reservists upon release were transfered to a special category of the Supplementary Reserve.  This was done to protect their right to buy in to the pension, should they want to.  Everyone in that category will be struck from that special list within the next XX months.


----------



## armyvern (12 Sep 2007)

LaFrog said:
			
		

> All cadet units have a UIC # as it is need to track all the DND items that we have on loan to us. We are no longer CIL officers we are CIC officers.



How us would us Sup Techs be able to issue to your SCAs?? Correct; even cadet units corps have UICs.


----------



## rz350 (12 Sep 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> In the last year or two leading up to the Reserve pension plan, all reservists upon release were transferred to a special category of the Supplementary Reserve.  This was done to protect their right to buy in to the pension, should they want to.  Everyone in that category will be struck from that special list within the next XX months.



Okay, if its a unit of the Sup res, that does mean, for the time being, I am in the sup res and still a CF mbr? (I am asking since quitting was a bad Idea, and I want to return...tonight I am going to speak with the regt) If I am on a sup res list, would that make re-enrollment smoother?


----------



## armyvern (12 Sep 2007)

rz350 said:
			
		

> Okay, if its a unit of the Sup res, that does mean, for the time being, I am in the sup res and still a CF mbr? (I am asking since quitting was a bad Idea, and I want to return...tonight I am going to speak with the regt) If I am on a sup res list, would that make re-enrollment smoother?



If you are on a Sup Res list, you should know it.

The UIC showing as your last would be the one in NDHQ that handled your release file. As Roy pointed out, you should contact them.

Can someone with DIN access hit their "baseline tab" then go to the CF Address Book?? UIC 9997 will have it's mailing address listed in there, and perhaps PM it to rz350?? I don't have access, and won't for quite some time, so am unable to do so.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Sep 2007)

Just checked the CF Address book, there is no UIC 9997, however, UIC *9917* is Non-effective strength/Leave without pay in Ottawa.


----------



## Aerobicrunner (12 Sep 2007)

From the A-PM-245:

8. 9900 Series UICs. In addition to the UICs allocated to functional units, a series of UICs in the 9900 block have been allocated for accounting purposes to lists or establishments which are not units in the normal sense. These UICs are also listed in publication A-AE-D 18-001 /AX-000. Those relevant to this chapter are summarized in Figure 7- 1. 

LIST UIC  ABBREVIATION DESIGNATION  
9906 BTL Basic Training List 
9914 RET LV Retirement Leave 
9915 AWOA Absent Without Authority 
9917 LWOP Leave Without Pay and Limitation of Payments 
9922 MISSING Missing 
9930 SUTL Subsidized University Training List 
9932 ATL Advanced Training List 
9933 MPHL Medical Patients Holding List 
9941 POW Missing Prisoner of War 
9942 DFP Missing Detained by a Foreign Power 
9943 INTRND Missing Interned


----------



## rz350 (12 Sep 2007)

alright, that answers my question. Thanks.


----------



## Roy Harding (12 Sep 2007)

LaFrog said:
			
		

> All cadet units have a UIC # as it is need to track all the DND items that we have on loan to us. We are no longer CIL officers we are CIC officers.



Thanks for the clarification - makes sense once I thought about it again.  Sorry for the CIL thing - I was in a time warp.

Roy


----------



## dapaterson (12 Sep 2007)

UIC is no longer the term; rather, we refer to Department IDs (or DeptIDs) thanks to HRMS.

DeptIDs can refer to units, detachments or other elements of DND/CF.  Where (in theory) UICs were only for units (in the legal sense of the word) DeptIDs can exist for other entities within DND/CF.


----------



## geo (12 Sep 2007)

rz350 said:
			
		

> Okay, if its a unit of the Sup res, that does mean, for the time being, I am in the sup res and still a CF mbr? (I am asking since quitting was a bad Idea, and I want to return...tonight I am going to speak with the regt) If I am on a sup res list, would that make re-enrollment smoother?



Go to your former unit.
If you've only been out a short while, then there should not be any problem in bringing you back in.
So long as you have not been out more than 3 years, your pers file is still at area HQ (LFCA = Toronto)  After that date, the files are sent to Ottawa for storage in the national archives - which is where the fun starts.


----------

